# Problem with brothers losi mini late model



## DSmith (Oct 11, 2009)

We went to race last night, his car was the car to beat. Ran well during first 2 heats, in heat 3 the car just stopped. He could still turn the wheels with his controller, but have no power to his wheels. If you turn the car off, then turn it back on it works again for few minutes and then quits again. So we reset the speed controller on the car. Works again for a few then quits. So then he replaces the speed controller upon advice from another racer and the car does the same, works for a few laps then quits. So after the race, we replace the batteries in the controller, he goes about 25 laps fine then the car just quits again, but still has controller of the steering. Anyone have any suggestions of what this could be? Maybe the controller going bad???


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*losi late model*

try a different rec , to make sure it is ok and if it still does it try a different motor , im thinking its a bind problem or a motor that is takeing a crap on ya


----------



## Dasmith (Nov 8, 2009)

I've tried running the car this morning and it works fine. Seemed like last night after it got heated up is when it would quit. I'm going to go test it today, I haven't tried the binding thing yet. Don't know if I was the car to beat, but it was running good when it stopped, I'm just confused.


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

replace the motor if it still the stock motor, I had the same issue with one of my cars and it turned out to be the motor.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I had the same problem and replaced the motor. Assuming it's a stock losi motor that is, if not, might be a brush problem.*


----------



## Dasmith (Nov 8, 2009)

I took it today and ran 2 session 5 minute each and it ran fine. Only thing I changed was the batteries in the controller. Anyone think that might have been the problem or would you still look at replacing the motor since it's the original stock motor. I only have 3 races on the car.


----------



## Rick Rad (Jan 7, 2003)

From personal experience the motor can last anywhere from 5-6 runs to 20+
runs. We run the 14 tooth pinion to try to keep them cooler in order to try
to make them last longer where we race.Also not much slower with the 14
instead of the 16 tooth pinion. Rick


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

I have had this problem a couple times....

The fix was to spray the motor down with a cleaner, relube and check brushes and all contact points.


----------



## Dasmith (Nov 8, 2009)

Got the thing going. The stock pinion gear was stripped out, which we think caused the motor to get too hot and burn up. Put a new metal pinion gear, and a new motor, now it runs fine. Thanks for your guys help!


----------

